# Notebook für das Architektur Studium



## grasor (12. März 2013)

*Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Guten Tag,

meine Freundin sucht momentan ein Notebook für Ihr Studium und befindet sich im Master. Die Programme die benutzt werden sind Photoshop, Archicad, Indesign und Cinema 4d. Desweiteren werden Bilder gerendert. Preisvorstellung 800 - 1000 Euro bei einer Displaygröße von 15 Zoll. Falls es eine vernünftige Lösung für weniger Geld gibt wäre das natürlich super. Sie hatte zunächst darüber nachgedacht sich ein Produkt von Apple zu kaufen, ich habe davon abgeraten, da ich finde das die Laptop Lösungen von Apple in keinem Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis stehen. Ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren, falls auch Apple gute Lösungen anbietet. 

Welche Spezifikationen muss man für diese Programme überhaupt anpeilen? Ich habe zunächst nach Gaming Netbooks geschaut, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Programme eine so starke Grafikkarte wie aktuelle Spiele brauchen. Ich bin fast schon der Meinung das für diese Programme ein Laptop in der Preiskategorie bis 699 ausreichen würde, will meiner Freundin nun aber auch kein Laptop empfehlen, der am Ende zu wenig Leistung für die Arbeit mit den Programmen hat. Weiterhin denke ich das eine SSD im Laptop nützlich wäre, wie denkt ihr darüber, würde sich es lohnen den Aufpreis für eine SSD in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn man die oben erwähnten Programme verwenden möchte. 

Ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar! 
Grüße Grasor


----------



## hodenbussard (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Schau mal hier ^^

Da hast dann auch noch Spielraum für eine SSD bei einen Budget von knapp 1000€
Ist sehr stabil,flott und die Grafikkarte langt für ihre Anwendungen locker.Hab während der Ausbildung auf einer GMA945 Inventor genutzt,hat auch hervorragend geklappt.
Ob eine SSD lohnt ? Auf jeden Fall,ich nutze jetzt zwar nicht die angegebenen Programme,sondern TurboCAD und SolidWorks.Aber auf einer normalen HDD lässt sich SW ca eine Minute Zeit,während es mit einer SSD in 10 Sek. startklar ist.Denke nicht das sich das bei den genannten Programmen groß vom Geschwindigkeitsgewinn unterscheiden.Kollege nutzt Cinema 4D auf einer SSD und da ist es auch sofort einsatzbereit.Ist sehr angenehm so zu arbeiten.


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

17" in Full HD sollten es schon sein,gerade wenn Du viel zeichnen mußt. SSD ist beim Laptop nie verkehrt.


----------



## rabe08 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

mE gibt es für so eine Anforderung nur einen wichtigen Faktor: die Auflösung des Bildschirms. In Deiner Preisvorstellung ist da nichts zu machen. 1600 Pixel ist die unterste Grenze, mehr ist besser. Gibt es auch alles in 15", aber nicht für höchstens 1000 Euros. Die aufgezählten Programme haben viele Menüs, Schaltflächen, Paletten, Tool-Boxen etc. Glaub mir einfach, es ist recht unlustig damit zu arbeiten, wenn für die eigentliche Arbeitsfläche kein Platz mehr auf dem Bildschirm bleibt oder alles erstmal verdeckt wird, wenn Du eine neue Tool-Box aufrufst.

Vorschlag: Lenovo W-Serie, HP Elitebook 8470w, Dell Precision M4700


----------



## grasor (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Kann man den bei einem Laptop einfach eine SSD nachrüsten? Ich benutze selber in meinem Computer eine SSD und möchte diese auch nicht missen. Meiner Freundin reicht ein Laptop mit 15 Zoll Display, da diese leichter sind und der Transport zur Hochschule einfacher ist. Wenn es ein 17er Zoller mit gutem Preis Leistungs Verhältnis gibt, kommt dieser auch in Frage


----------



## Research (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Gewichts/Design-Beschränkungen?

Edit: SSD kann man wie Platten wechseln. Nur auf die Höhe achten.


----------



## grasor (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Gewichts und Design Beschränkungen gibt es nicht, da das Budget ziemlich eingeschränkt ist. Das Budget sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht überstiegen werden. Der erste Link von Hodenbussard sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus wenn ich dort noch eine 128 gb ssd reinpacke. Nachdem Kommentar bezüglich der Bildschirmgröße in Bezug auf Toolleisten ist sich meine Freundin auch nicht mehr ganz sicher mit der Bildschirmgröße ich denke allerdings mit dem knappen Budget kommen nur 15 Zoller in Frage. 

Schon einmal Danke für die bisherigen Tipps


----------



## Research (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A702 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


----------



## rabe08 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*



Research schrieb:


> mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A702 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


 
Das Schenker gefällt mir auch. Als Option noch das Full-HD non-glare Display für 30 Euro Aufpreis dazu und man hat eine schöne Mobile Workstation. Das Gewicht von 3,1 kg ist für einen 17er auch absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## grasor (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

HP ENVY dv7-7225sg Notebook-PC - HP Store Deutschland Hier dürfte die Graka zu schwach sein oder? 

HP Pavilion g7-2228sg Notebook-PC-Deutsche Lokalisierung - HP Store Deutschland Hier ebenfalls die Graka oder reicht die für die Programme aus?

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Dell Inspiron 17R, Core i5-3317U, 6GB RAM, 750GB, Radeon HD 8730M, WUXGA, blau (5721-2539bl) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Medion Akoya P7815, Core i5-3210M, 8GB RAM, 750GB, WUXGA (MD98251) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fujitsu Lifebook N532, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB, Windows 8 Pro (N5320M3701DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nur mal als Beispiel. Alle unter 3kg, Full HD NON-Glare, USB 3.0


----------



## rabe08 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*



grasor schrieb:


> HP ENVY dv7-7225sg Notebook-PC - HP Store Deutschland Hier dürfte die Graka zu schwach sein oder?
> 
> HP Pavilion g7-2228sg Notebook-PC-Deutsche Lokalisierung - HP Store Deutschland Hier ebenfalls die Graka oder reicht die für die Programme aus?
> 
> Gruß



Die Grakas sind stark genug, die Anforderungen der Programme sind nicht so hoch, was das angeht. Was man sich überlegen sollte: Will ich ggfs. mit dem Notebook auch mit externen TFT als 2-Screen-Lösung arbeiten? Dann limitiert irgendwann der Grafikspeicher, da 1 GB auf der Graka NICHT für 1600 am Notebook und nochmal Full-HD oder größer reicht.


----------



## Research (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Musst du bei Beiden die SSD nachkaufen.

OS schon vorhanden?


----------



## hodenbussard (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Hab was feines gefunden,großes Display und Geld für eine 240/256er SSD wäre noch übrig bzw, 800€ insgesamt

Schaut komplett brauchbar für den gewünschten Einsatzzweck


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Dell Inspiron 17R SE, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB (7720-0408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bessere Auflösung (so hoch wie irgend möglich), NON-Glare (Glare-Type geht gar nicht beim Zeichnen). 2Gb Grafikspeicher (um evtl. größeren Externen Monitor anzuschließen).
Beleuchtete Tastatur.


----------



## grasor (13. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Hey Icedaft, 
gibt es bei dem dell irgendwie einen Haken im Vergleich ist er ansonsten die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Kann ich bei dem auch noch eine SSD nachrüsten? Würde diese dann noch dazu kaufen Samsung MZ-7PC128N/EU 128GB interne SSD 2,5 Zoll inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge von allen Usern!


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Soweit ich gelesen habe ist ein 2. Slot vorhanden. Bei Notebooksbilliger waren die Infos sehr erschöpfend, must Du einfach mal schauen. Die Vorgaben stammen nicht von mir sondern von meiner Frau und die ist seit fast 20 Jahren als Bautechnikerin im Beruf und "malt nach Zahlen" 

Edit: wenn es noch in das Budget passt, nimm die mit 250Gb. Die ist soweit ich weiß bei Amazon gerade als Upgradekit im Angebot für ca. 144€ inkl. Datenübertragungskabel.


----------



## grasor (29. März 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Bislang gibt es den Dell leider noch nicht zu liefern, ich hoffe, dass bis Anfang April der Laptop verfügbar ist, ansonsten muss ich nach einer ebenbürtigen Alternative Ausschau halten


----------



## sir qlimax (31. März 2013)

Wie sieht es den hiermit aus? 

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...pad+y580/lenovo+ideapad+y580+m772rge+notebook

Nutze es für ein Techniker Studium. Genug rechen power sowie full hd display.
Also genug Zeichen Fläche bzw Arbeitsfläche

Msata Steckplatz für eine optionale msata SSD wie Zb crucial m4 128gb msata.


----------



## Perry (1. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

ICh würde eher zu so etwas tendieren
Sony Vaio SVS-13A1V9E/B schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das hat nur 13,3" man kann es also relativ leicht verstauen und mit in die Uni nehmen und es passt auch noch auf die kleinen Tischchen im Hörsaal, hat außerdem ne recht anständige Akku Leistung. Dazu auch noch ein nicht spiegelndes Display, so das sie sich an der Uni auch draußen mal auf die Wiese setzen kann um dort ein Stündchen oder zwei ein bisschen was zu machen. Für zu Hause, wenn sie wirklich die große Bildfläche benötigt, kannst du ihr ja nen 24" Monitor hinstellen den sie ans Notebook anschließt, das ist meiner Meinung nach der bessere Kompromiss, ach ja ne SSD hat das Notebook auch schon drin. auch wenn es mit 990€ deinen Preisrahmen ziemlich ausreizt.
Bei den Notebooks mit dedizierter nvidia Grafik musst du darauf achten was für ein Chip verbaut ist, ob dort noch Fermi oder bereits Kepler zum einsatz kommt, die Keplers sind doch um einiges effizienter.


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Auf 13" kannst Du vielleicht dein Facebookprofil pflegen aber gewiss nicht vernünftig mit einem CAD-Programm arbeiten.


----------



## Perry (1. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook für das Architektur Studium*

Ich bin seid etwas über 2 Jahren mit Subnotebooks unterwegs und man kann damit mehr machen als nur sein Facebookprofil zu pflegen, in der Uni bei einer Vorlesung notiert man sich allerhöchsten was auf dem Notebook, oder startet ne Präsentation die dann auch auf einem anderen Anzeigegerät läuft, dahiem könnte Sie dann an einem großen Bildschirm arbeiten. So ein 15,6" oder 17,3" Monster ist kein wirkliches Notebook mehr und man kann das nicht wirklich als Mobil bezeichnen, daher mein Einwand und Vorschlag mit einem Subnotebook. Zumall frauen sicherlich auch nicht unbedingt begeistert sind von der Idee so ein Monster in der Tasche mit sich herum zu schleppen.
Wenn es dann nur um das Arbeiten dahiem gehen soll, dann ist sie besser dran wenn man ihr direkt nen Desktop hinstellt.


----------

